# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  SpeederXP

## LightWave

This is a programe just like Aspeeder just a diff name this one work just ask good and read the file i have included cant miss the name its in all caps http://rapidshare.de/files/25162035/speeder.zip.html

----------


## Dartagnan

Nice.. Guys this is full version +1 rep

----------


## Shanaar

ty for sharing Armyfreak  :Smile:

----------


## Tenche

sweet jesus nice share dude
I got the same version but with SpeedGear lol which is the exact same thing lmfao its weird 
just a mirror+  :Smile: 
http://rapidshare.de/files/25239789/...dGear.zip.html

----------


## LightWave

thanks u i am curently cracking or i might just by quick marco(qmacro) its a auto macro maker it can be used to move the mouse and other objects on your desktop or windows u have open

----------


## warriorspwn

Well its good but i like Aspeeder better, my computer froze when i used this one :P

----------


## LightWave

lol this is the same coding as aspeeder just diff name and this one has been aorund a lil longer and to keep computer form freezing dont make it to fast lol cuz ur video cards wont be able to render and if u set it to high ur cpu wont be able to catch up

----------


## Eratoc

nevermind  :Big Grin:  thanks man

----------


## eom[dark_lord]

Ya, I would kep the hacking on a low becuase as of recently they have been having more meetings and more and more people are giving these programs up and the only time we can figure this out is when people that reguarly use the program start getting MASS banned. Blizzard has been using thier resources(such as money to keep the programs they know how to detect now on a low)to get these programs and root out all the cheters. Just wanted to again inform(ps and if it works now pray to god that no one decompiles it and gives it to blizzard :Smile:

----------


## LightWave

lol u can always make your own speeder just decompile this one and change most of the coding lmao or just do some tweaks to your processor lmao but ya i never use hacks just bots lmao

----------


## Örpheus

Great post, +rep! :Big Grin:

----------


## Aegus

was gonna test it out and i got this....



owned  :Frown:

----------


## LightWave

all hacks and bots u take the risk of getting banned this is not cuz of me or anything els all hacks and bots u have a chance of getting banned sorry man we all should know i dont garentie u wont get banned or that u will get banned just watch how u use it i personaly dont use speed hacks to noticable

----------


## Aegus

yeh man, im not pointing the finger at you, just showing everyone what i got, if it starts on the launcher surely blizzard know it and will ban you straight away :P i just uninstalled after i saw that.  :Smile:

----------


## Chsz

i got that pic too in launcher. Does everyone get that when they start and just don't care? I renmaned speederxp too.

----------


## Tenche

try my package with speedgear

----------


## Forrank

Aah!! I need the crack for Speeder XP!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where can i get it

----------


## Yano

Sorry to be TOTALLY noob but what exactly does this do? Just curious if I could get background info that would be great.

----------


## Nyczthug

Well for me it dosent do the WARNING Stuff cause i have norten anti virus and i have it enabled befor i go into WoW with SpeedXP then when im in to the log on screen i go back to desktop and i DISABLE the norten antivirus. then i logon to WoW and everythings cool

----------


## amrican93

This is good I'll try this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## better_name_than_urs

haha this is sweet!
i got one questtion though, where do you extract the file into, after you download it?

----------


## Tenche

you have to install it you dont extract it anywere unzip it and install

----------


## LightWave

what exactly do u mean ? just extract the files in a new folder and read the instruction i have posted with it

----------


## better_name_than_urs

ohh okay..
i just thought youd have to extract it ina certain WoW folder or something like that

buuuttt im just a noob heh :Smile: 

okayyy i just registered and everything, so do i start WoW first, and then start up speeder?

----------


## supershroom

lol this thing is amazing!! sure it's no good for actual combat.. but going from a to be.. YOU'LL NEVER NEED A MOUNT EVER AGAIN!

ofc it needs a good computer to run well on.. if you stare into the floor, it runs faster. sitting in small spaces goes waaaay too fast lol

thumbs up! nice find!
EDIT: ROOOOFL, i am now standing inside the BURNING STEPPES with a lvl 7!!!!! roooofl, nothing even touched me on my way in. this is the best..

----------


## LightWave

becarful recently had a friend get baned for takeing his lvl 20 from sw to south shore in like 30 secs or longer not sure what he said he got there and had a gm waiting for him lmao sop becarful

----------


## kamakazi22

it makes me laggy but its awesome

----------


## Demonkunga

Iv tryed this before but currently im using 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...k-kinda-2.html
and i want a crack for that one, or if i cant get it, id like a crack for this one, haha

----------


## LightWave

speederxp download comes with reg info




> it makes me laggy but its awesome


 umm it will look like ur laggy but your not its over clocking your cpu to make things move faster

----------


## jason

this crashes my comp....omg lol, like when i open wow (without speeder) alt tab out, then try to go back to wow....it wont let me and i have to ctrl + alt + delete to exit wow....wtf?!

----------


## Toxic Speed

I've been doing this for a long time, and still haven't got caught, I did it through IF on a Full server on 2000 for an hour, and didn't get disconnected or lag at all, and IF had tons of people =( Heh, sorry, thought I'd share a story =)

----------


## Demonkunga

can i get a crack for this?

----------


## Zogger

hmm, just tried out (im new here^^) and did speed "little" higher, so like 12000^^
and just stand there over 1 and a half minute and got afk...
WTF?
so i think when u do the speed lower, could it be u get not the fast afk?
could be useful in bgs or just when u dont want to get logged of.
but i didnt try it i cause i was tired and wanted to go to bed.
and today: some minutes ago i logged in and noticed: i got banned for scammin (with ur tipps, its ur fault lol)
k, just try it and tell us/me if its workin^^

and for the guyz with the warning: just wait till charakterlist is loaded and then start speeder, thats the trick. sure u can start it earlyer but in charlist u have the lowest cpu-rate

----------


## Sasukedk

> i got that pic too in launcher. Does everyone get that when they start and just don't care? I renmaned speederxp too.


i doesnt even get launcher when i start wow

----------


## gahndai

You can do a couple things if you dont want that pic comming up in the launcher. 

1. Dont use launcher.... (go into your wow folder and open up the .exe for wow itself.

or 

2. You can open the prog after wow has started.

As far as your wow client crashing after you use this program, or if you alt+tab out of the prog and try to go back, it will typically crash the client. This isnt because you have a shatty computer. I run dual core 4600+ with a couple gigs of ram, and it still crashes on me. 

Hope this help someone.

----------


## Kru2

nice i like it

----------


## Dullface

i used this thing once, just to see if it worked. what i did was to open wow first. log all the way in to my char, then go open speeder. had no probs.

----------


## MRamsey3

Does anyone know what exactly this does the my computer? I've heard it will fry my processor :EEK!:  and i wouldn't want that to happen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zogger

nope, it doesnt frys it, it speeds your complete pc up

i had today my last day in wow(my own decision, was before i begun to enjoy my last day  :Smile:  )and i thank you all for givin me the tricks/hacks/cheats or w/e else for wow. my last day was the best and i think im now banned, dont know time was up before i made the 4th time a >3 minute warsong (yay speederxp+mountainclimbing^^)
i hope it doesnt matter i wasnt able to find exploits or ways to special places. i wish you good luck in the addon bc, in finding new exploits and w/e else.

----------


## barnyonfire1

yes if u start speeder ep anymore u will get a messge saying a hack has been detected in ur wow watever bla bla bla

----------


## Demonkunga

Don't run wow launcher :P

----------


## RichyG

Im sure they if the launcher detects a hack, then it sends info to Blizz saying, 'Monitor this guys account for a while'
Like im sure theyll flag you for being a possible cheater

----------


## bassman

I had the full version of this before he posted it. I tried it out and was disconnected from the server in about 2 seconds after i logged on. I tried to relog and it said I was currently suspended. (3 day ban).
IMO I wouldn't use this program it's easy to detect.

----------


## tws

> Don't run wow launcher :P


True. Never run anyhting above and beyond what is needed. WoW.exe is all you ever need.

I go as far as downloading patches from sites that are independant of Blizz.

----------


## Firerobot

hmm i wonder if you put alot of firewalls or something maybe blizz wont detect it?

----------


## bassman

Hmm well i guess I got the 3 day ban b/c I maxed out the speed bar and set it to the max. I tried it out again at like 10406 and ran around SW at about 180% + speed but I crashed and tried to log on and I wasnt banned or anything. Well now the trouble is everytime I start WoW up and then start the speeder it crashes in windowed and fullscreen mode. Anyone know how to fix this? And I also wanted to ask what speed do you guys use and whats the max speed that you can set it to before its easy to detect or AFK out easily?

----------


## Piratewolf

I got the warning screen also when I tried to use it. Looks like blizz is fianly catching up  :Frown:

----------


## bassman

> I got the warning screen also when I tried to use it. Looks like blizz is fianly catching up


No its not the warning screen. You are using the WoW launcher what you need to do is go into your WoW folder on your comp and start WoW up through WoW.exe So it skips over the launching screen and you dont get the warning.

My prblem Is that WoW crashes when I start up the speeder i dont know why for some reason :Mad:

----------


## julian_in

no offense, but you're a dick if you start the hack up BEFORE wow.. geez..

Start wow - Log in - choose char - be in ironforge or whereever you logged out idk, AND THEN open your speeder.. >.>

Thx for the Speeder, works very nice, +rep 

Edit; If you decide to change character, close down your hack, cuz it will crash you if you try to log in again..

----------


## Cypher

No offence julian, but it doesn't matter, Warden isn't started till after you log in anway, and then it just continually scans, so it doesn't matter when you start it, either way you're gonna cop a ban.

----------


## bait

all i can say is i was a dick to think bout useing speed hack got banned lasts night but i stop useing it like 3weeks ago lol anyways im not going to play wow anymore to much time on it was so close to lvl 60 i got 57 1/2 rogue and justs set up my own guild LOL well nm i hacked wtf can i do. i say to ppl if you dont want to get your acc banned then dont hack that all there is too it .. good luck with wow ppl  :Cool:

----------


## julian_in

> No offence julian, but it doesn't matter, Warden isn't started till after you log in anway, and then it just continually scans, so it doesn't matter when you start it, either way you're gonna cop a ban.


Well, maybe, i dno, but i use PG, which is covering mountain climber and Speed good enough, but i had the same problems in teh start.. but well, anyway, thats just how i do it everytime.. whenever i close down a char and gets to lobby, i shut down all hax, and restart them when i enter Ironforge etc uno..
so =)

----------


## Skalla

hey.... when im using my wow is getting freezed

----------


## Caynia

*laughs badly*
*Laughs more*
*Laughs his ass off*

Ok, for those stupid people think you won't get banned for this..

I used it a couple of times on a lowbie acc to try it for a few times.. (4-5 times or so) Then deleted, and 2 months later. That acc got banned. Just wanted people using this to know that they get banned for it while I laugh my ass off  :Smile:

----------


## amrican93

Frezzed my WoW  :Frown:

----------


## Skalla

ookay there are no GMS at ptr ? so i can use it ther ?

----------


## killacam

dont use this on ptr or the upcoming path on live servers just got banned on the ptr for using it lol

----------


## calle666

Whats the fastest speed you can go in this program? is it 20000?

----------


## Eratoc

> No offence julian, but it doesn't matter, Warden isn't started till after you log in anway, and then it just continually scans, so it doesn't matter when you start it, either way you're gonna cop a ban.


hehehe i used it like 10times without a ban... no warning, no nothing

----------


## norstar

btw where can i get the hacked patch to get onto the wow ps?

----------


## Hacker

Will that work with Other games like wow?

Can this work with other games

----------


## bearlin

Isnt it possible that Blizzard is reading these forums trying to outsmart you as well?

----------


## ewaboi808

i got banned for this how do i get unbanned

----------


## Kalico

lol its so funny when you jump in slow mo

----------


## Bille

Ty For Registred speederxp btw this is very detectable i heard so im not gonna use this ;D

----------


## drake4321

I love this hack nice fine

----------


## The Metal

Don't bring old posts up!

----------


## Implodingjigsaw

when u get that picture when starting wow, go to the wow folder, and open wow from a different launcher, that box is there because the warden is attached to it i guess and thats what detects any 3rd party program.

----------


## Jones4ever

> i got banned for this how do i get unbanned


LOL LMAO ROFL!!!

You can't... you must go to the nearest shop and buy a WoW Key to make a new account sorry to say it.

----------


## Socio

if u use this and get banned anyone know how long it is for?

----------


## globe

hmm when i use it my WoW just freezes  :Frown:

----------


## slaskpost

Guys DONT ****ing use this program !! I Am banned now, tested it ONE time in like 2 SEC......

----------


## Greedy

lol! i just activated.. and bam! dc temp. ban

----------


## Careb1234

WTF does this do dos it make u o fast r give xp??

----------


## yoyoyo

Total CRAP im banned in wow!

----------


## Night-Elf-Druid

hey im new. i just tried it and i was on running around right, and then i come here to register so i can tell you it works. I was dissconected from the server so i tried to connect to the server again and it told me i was susspended =[

----------


## Zacharisjosepi

I got suspended on one acct, then didnt on two, one of the two not banned was a lvl 1(then 2 from discovering) orc shammy that I ran all the way to stormwind cath........btw can this speed up downloads? since it overclocks ur pc?

----------


## Fuhrer

> btw can this speed up downloads? since it overclocks ur pc?


I honestly hope you're joking

----------


## Chrizus

haha, i got suspended after about 10 secons xD

----------


## Marlo

some people seriously have more time than braincells lol

----------


## ZOMG

Speeder programs are a near insta-ban these days, DO NOT USE!!!!!

----------


## Warnhammer

This got me banned as soon as i opened wow

----------


## yoyoyo

you banned me ass hole!

----------


## Mr FlySquirrel

This program is 100% detectable and you will be seen within 1hour or less.On trial accounts it is kool i must say.But if u use this on ur real account it is a good way to get banned.I have a friend who was recently banned for an Unknown time but she was banned and that is my point its like "Auto ban" i recomend if u have this deleting it off ur comp.Unless ur on an Emu server or Private server.

----------


## vindebest

were can i download it i've use a private server so i want to try this hack but is says can't find this file '-_- so plz give me a new link

----------


## slyfoxjosh

and this program does what?

----------


## Arnold

lol

Burn in hell ^^

----------


## slyfoxjosh

fix link if possible

----------

